# Commercial Grinder Project - La San Marco SM90



## Richard Penny (Nov 14, 2014)

This stopped functioning recently - got some chirping from the burrs (probably a stone as they are marked), then lower carrier stopped rotating. You still get a buzz from the motor and if assisted with a push, normal rotational speed can be achieved. Sprayed with lubricant in case the stiction could be overcome, but despite some improvement it isn't working and I've upgraded.

When I got it I removed all the paint and polished it roughly, so it's ready for spraying or some more elbow grease to make it look good. Hopefully someone can get it going, or it could be used as a base for a custom project.

It'll come with a hopper, plus a 65mm borosilicate tube and weight as a substitute.

Sad to see it go as I spent time on it myself, but I've no time to spend on it. Also got a Europiccola in the loft which needs minimal work but no time for that either









Collection only from near Salisbury, Wiltshire (SP2 postcode)









Thanks,

Richard


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I presume these are for sale ? Individual photo's and prices would help.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Pay it forward section Frank.

Although confused if the op is offering the Europiccola?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I am interested, get in touch when you can thanks.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I would probably be interested in the tube and possibly the weight depending on the dimensions and whether you wish to sell.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The issue with motor rotation means you probably need to change the start capacitor or check the circuit to it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

more than likely the capacitor so a fairly easy fix


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Richard Penny said:


> This stopped functioning recently - got some chirping from the burrs (probably a stone as they are marked), then lower carrier stopped rotating. You still get a buzz from the motor and if assisted with a push, normal rotational speed can be achieved. Sprayed with lubricant in case the stiction could be overcome, but despite some improvement it isn't working and I've upgraded.
> 
> When I got it I removed all the paint and polished it roughly, so it's ready for spraying or some more elbow grease to make it look good. Hopefully someone can get it going, or it could be used as a base for a custom project.
> 
> ...


Is the Europiccola truely in the pay it forward? If so what is the work that needs to be done?


----------



## Richard Penny (Nov 14, 2014)

Sorry for the confusion, Europiccola is working could just do with a service. As such, not in a position to give it away.

Grinder will be free, as I've had some good advice and experiences from the forum. CoffeeJohnny looks to have got in first with firm interest so I'll take it to PM from here.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Richard Penny said:


> Sorry for the confusion, Europiccola is working could just do with a service. As such, not in a position to give it away.
> 
> Grinder will be free, as I've had some good advice and experiences from the forum. CoffeeJohnny looks to have got in first with firm interest so I'll take it to PM from here.
> 
> ...


I would be very surprised if the La Pavoni was included considering they fetch good money, even when needing a service. Apparently quite easy to do and will be doing mine at some point.

Very generous with the grinder though, I've learnt there's a great community spirit on this forum.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I know I am not always the most switched on of folk, but I know we don't live in a world where good espresso machines are given away







anyway am still interested and as mentioned in PM awaiting price


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

If Johnny doesn't have use for the tube/weight please let me know as I am about to order a 65mm glass tube for my Anfim.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I can use a bag of beans in the hopper if needs be, seems only fair that it is shared.


----------



## Richard Penny (Nov 14, 2014)

Tube and weight are yours dan, please PM me so we can arrange.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

That's great, pm on its way.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Tube and weight received. The tube is exactly the right size and the weight is great and saves me faffing around having one fabricated. I can't thank Richard enough for his timely generosity.


----------

